# Toro Snowthrower



## SnowWheelie (May 10, 2011)

Anybody here have any ideas where to post a snowthrower for sale? We are moving south and won't need it. We are taking the Wheelhorse that it goes on, however. Seem to leave me with a lonely snowthrower...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

craigslist?

No matter where you sell it you are not going to get that much for it this time of year.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

where i am in ny its a very busy area for craigslist. ive sold a bunch this season on it. some places ... not so busy


----------



## MRiderLeon (Dec 3, 2010)

Where are you? Can you post a picture? How much do you want for it? I'm pretty sure that at least a few of us might be looking for an upgrade, a spare or an opportunity to build something that we can sell just before next winter's big snow storm.


----------

